# NEED OPINION ASAP



## Stella312 (Apr 28, 2021)

Hi guys..i have a problem with my series 1 e87 (2010) problem is with the rear right wheel, it constantly overheats. I changed everything regarding the brakes and discs, flexible hoses and hard hoses (the first problem was the oil leaking from the brakes,but we manage the fix it) and brake calipers were changed.. a couple of days there were no problems except that the rim overheated, now it started to creak again (the sound is unbearable) the creaking is not heard when i brake. Does anyone have an opinion on what it could be?


----------

